# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  can't plot seccond series

## allan473

I am trying to make a line chart with 2 data series. Only series 1 shows up on the chart. AS you can see series 1 is fine. The data runs from o70 to o87. I created series 2 with data from p70 to p87. The data on the chart is the red line. When I click on any value it says that value is 0 instead of 15,45,54. etc.
Can someone  tell me what I am doing wrong?

CapturFiles copy.jpg


Mac Excel 2019 Mac OS 12.4.

----------


## TMS

Looks like youre only plotting half the first series too.  I note from the picture that you have green triangles against the values that are not plotted.  I suspect you have text values that look like numbers rather than true numeric values.


Fast answers need visual help.  Please read the yellow banner at the top of this page on how to attach a file.

----------


## allan473

Problem is solved by making sure all values added were numbers. I did not create the original sheet but only tried to add charts. I do not know why the original sheet had cells numbered as text.

----------


## TMS

You're welcome. Thanks for the rep.   :Smilie:

----------

